# Phal. Taisuco Mercy 'Harford' FCC/AOS



## jtrmd (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2017)

a nice white. Is the flower large?


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 28, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> a nice white. Is the flower large?



yes. I think its somewhere in the 5-6 inch range.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2017)

Yours? Congratulations!


----------



## abax (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey, my post disappeared. I LOVE the large, white Phals.
Mine usually bloom in very early spring when I'm so
happy to see them.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 1, 2017)

Excellent shape


----------



## eaborne (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice!


----------

